# Where to get blank contact board? (driver-less board) for unregulated direct drive



## Techjunkie (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to replace a regulated driver board with an empty board just to use as battery contact to convert a 1x18650 torch from regulated to direct drive, and I'm lousy at making my own. Can someone please tell me where to find these? Thanks!


----------



## kosPap (Oct 3, 2008)

have a look at at the DIY sections of Dealextreme and Kaidomain. One of them carries blank boards from the AMC7135 chips. (it may be 17mm)

The you are on your own, though a multimeter will suffice to find up and down channels.

Otherwise cannabilize/strip an old or a cheap new board.

All the best kostas


----------



## Techjunkie (Oct 6, 2008)

kosPap said:


> have a look at at the DIY sections of Dealextreme and Kaidomain. One of them carries blank boards from the AMC7135 chips. (it may be 17mm)
> 
> The you are on your own, though a multimeter will suffice to find up and down channels.
> 
> ...


 
Kostas, thanks for the advice. QQ: wont the AMC7135 board components fry with no load attached? Or are they all no-load protected? (Am I understanding this wrong? I thought you meant for me to connect to via points on the top of the board that connect directly to the contact points on the battery side - bypassing the driver and leaving no load applied to the driver.)


----------



## kosPap (Oct 6, 2008)

hmm I cannot exactly get whta you are talking about....

the boards are blank, with no components attached (thoiugh I cannot tell if the chips are included or not) . So you will have to find yourself the current flow on the board upper side to see where you are going to solder the resistor and the LED leads...

BTW here is the KD links
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1611
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1612
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1610
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1609


----------



## kosPap (Oct 6, 2008)

double post, sorry


----------



## Techjunkie (Oct 6, 2008)

kosPap said:


> hmm I cannot exactly get whta you are talking about....
> 
> the boards are blank, with no components attached (thoiugh I cannot tell if the chips are included or not) . So you will have to find yourself the current flow on the board upper side to see where you are going to solder the resistor and the LED leads...
> 
> ...


 
Those all have the AMC7135 chips pre-installed. That's why the higher output boards are more expensive for the same amount. I suppose I could buy the 350mA versions (1xAMC) and desolder the attached components, but it seems like a bit of a waste. Considering that I only need one or two, I'll probably just find the cheapest and simplest driver I can and remove all the components if that's what it comes down to. Still, I find it unusual that no one has a plain battery contact only board for direct drive or for attaching other prewired (wires only) drivers to, like this one...

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1770


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 6, 2008)

What size do you need?

I might have something for you.


----------



## Techjunkie (Oct 7, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> What size do you need?
> 
> I might have something for you.


 
17mm, I think. It's for this: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15945


----------



## kosPap (Oct 7, 2008)

Techjunkie said:


> 17mm, I think. It's for this: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15945


 
DANG! if the otehr member does not set you up maybe I will!

It just occred to me that I should be removing the resistor board from an Ultrafre 606 sngle cell flashlight. And it is a 17mm one...

BTW have you got that flashlight on your hands??? I am expecting delivery of one and I would like to know what the swittch board looks like...(Since there is also a resistored 2 stage version maybe the switch board can accpt a rersistor itself)


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is what I have.





PM me with your address and I will send it out tommorow.


----------



## Techjunkie (Oct 7, 2008)

You're the best, thanks!


----------



## Techjunkie (Oct 12, 2008)

Nitroz said:


> Here is what I have.
> 
> PM me with your address and I will send it out tommorow.


 
I received it in Saturday's mail. *Thank you very much again for sending me the contact board!*


----------

